# Insulin Resistance



## Laura22 (Dec 13, 2010)

I think mine's started to kick in 

I'm 22 weeks now and I can't keep my levels in single figures. This has led to my consultant asking me to go to the diabetes centre weekly until I have this under control.

I went today and my evening Levemir has been upped from 23 units to 25.

Just hope it starts to work as I am worried for baby and also don't want to end up in A&E again with high levels and DKA!


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 13, 2010)

Find the patttern in your bloods. and start with your basal.

I have upped basal by 2 units and tea time by 2 but thats it, mine have been ok so far. Not had much resistence yet.

xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 13, 2010)

Think its totally normal! lol think my lanus more thn doubled in the end and went from needing 8 u humalog for breakfast to needin something like 22! persevere is all you can do and correct as much as you need to (near the end i was taking *scary* correction doses haha)

anyway if u go to about page 10/11 of this forum you will find emma, allison twitchy and myself freaking out over the same things  hopefully u can pick up some tips from all of those posts too? xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 13, 2010)

And sorry to say this but I didnt take what the consultant said as gospel either... how on earth do they know how hard it all is having diabetes and being preggo


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 14, 2010)

My insulin needs increased around the 20 weeks my lantus was 29units before I got pregnant and went up to around 60 units if I remember correctly. It is scary the amount you start needing to inject and it changes so quickly that it is impossible to keep up I was quite scared of the huge amounts I was having to take. At one point my dsn told me that my lantus was too high and told me to cut it to see if my levels evened  out which was a terrible idea I spent a week in the 15's and wished that I'd stuck with my gut instinct of that is rubbish advice I had traces of ketones for a day too. I was told that my insulin resistance would go at the end too but it didn't. 

It is impossible to keep to single figures all the time and the odd high really won't hurt as long as you can get it down as quick as you can. Try not to worry yourself because it'll only make things worse. The growth scans definitely ease your worry's and your dsn. It's really good that they are giving the support that you need. If you ever need to have a moan or rant etc you can always pm me xx


----------



## rachelha (Dec 14, 2010)

It is freaky how much insulin you need.  I was at 1unit of levemir at the start of my pregnancy and up to 12 by the end.  Still not a lot but a huge increase given how little I was on.  
I did not weight for my appointments to change my doses I did it myself when I felt it was necessary.  Keep testing lots, and be prepared for big changes.  Make sure hoho have plenty of insulin stocks, and remember to take more with you if you are going away.


----------



## allisonb (Dec 14, 2010)

I was injecting huge amounts of insulin at the end of my pregnancy, six times more than before pregnancy.  Just a warning though, I don't know if this happens with everyone but my insulin needs dropped immediately after delivering the baby so be careful with those first few doses after delivery.


----------



## beckyp (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm 24 weeks and the DSN has told me to reduce my lantus by 2 units to reduce the hypo I'm having mid morning (why can't I just eat a banana!) - and possibly one in the night that I'm sleeping through.  I've increased my humalog for certain meals - breakfast I used to take around 8 units but I've increased to 12.    

I've been waiting for the day I start to notice the highs and need to increase but so far nothing!  I guess it's different for everyone.


----------



## shiv (Dec 14, 2010)

beckyp said:


> I'm 24 weeks and the DSN has told me to reduce my lantus by 2 units to reduce the hypo I'm having mid morning (why can't I just eat a banana!) - and possibly one in the night that I'm sleeping through.  I've increased my humalog for certain meals - breakfast I used to take around 8 units but I've increased to 12.
> 
> I've been waiting for the day I start to notice the highs and need to increase but so far nothing!  I guess it's different for everyone.



Just eat the banana!  knocking 2u off might impact on the rest of the day!


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 14, 2010)

About the banana becky - that's what I do with my mid-morning hypos (not a banana, usually ginger nuts, but a banana's prob better for you). Otherwise I'd be REALLY high 2 hours after breakfast.

Just wanted to say, good luck Laura hope it reads better soon.....


----------

